# absolute Anfänger bauen Hundeteich - Fragen über Fragen



## dat.jule (13. Apr. 2016)

Hallo - mein Name ist Jule, ich bin 44 Jahre alt und habe derzeit ein verdammt großes Loch im Garten ;-)

Der Plan ist, einen Teich zu bauen, in dem unser kleiner Hund, der eine Teillähmung hat - schwimmen kann. Beim Physiotherapeuten für Hunde schwimmen ist leider sehr teuer und man fährt ja auch nicht jeden Tag an der Baggersee. Also - spontanes Loch buddeln im Garten. 

Nun hab ich hier so rumgelesen und da ist mir zum ersten mal der Gedanke gekommen, daß Teichfolie bestimmt verdammt glatt ist. Da ich mit dem Hund ins Wasser werde gehen müssen nun meine Frage: Kann ich den Boden und die einzelnen "Terassen" mit Perlkies bedecken ? Ich habe bei einer Dame gesehen, daß sie gröberen Kies verwendet hat, ich frage mich nur, ob das nicht auf Dauer die Folie verletzt, wenn auch ich drauf rumlaatsche ? Der zweite Gedanke hinter dem Kies ist unser großer Hund - Folie und Krallen verträgt sich ja bestimmt nicht gut. Zwar schwimmt die große eh nicht gerne, aber man weiß ja nie ....... 

Noch zu den Eckdaten: Das Loch ist derzeit ca. 5 x 4 Meter, tiefste Stelle ca 90cm bis 100cm und dann eben einzelne Abstufungen. Fische sollen keine rein, __ Frösche kommen wahrscheinlich eh von ganz alleine und das ganze soll auch ohne Strom funktionieren. Über die Pflanzen, die ich dann brauche, mache ich mich gerade schlau. 

Bei der Folie dachte ich an PVC 1mm - spricht da was dagegen ? Also erst Sand, dann Vlies, dann Folie, dann Wasser, dann Blümchen, dann Hund ..... (so in Kurzfassung). 

Freue mich über feedback - gehe dann mal weiter buddeln 

Gruß
Jule


----------



## Niklas123456 (13. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Jule 
Schau mal bei mir rüber ich baue auch gerade einen Hundteich für meinen Labrador.
PVC Folie würde ich nicht nehmen jene geht zu schnell bei Hunden kaputt habe da schon Erfahrung. Nimm lieber PE HD 2 mm Folie dann hast du für immer Ruhe. Ohne Filteranlage wird es nicht klappen, Hund Haare Bakterien usw
Gruß Niklas


----------



## Tanny (13. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Jule, 

erstmal herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum 

Ich finde es toll, dass Ihr Eurem Hund ein Trainingsgewässer bauen wollt 

Allerdings würde ich Dir dringend davon abraten, einen Teich zum Training zu bauen. 

Dies aus dem einfachen Grund, weil das Wasser in unseren Breiten mindestens 10 von 12 Monaten 
zu kalt sein wird - ganz besonders, wenn Dein Hund schon krank ist - also Lähmungen hat. 

Baden in zu kaltem Wasser führt bei Hunden sehr häufig zu vorzeitigen Erkrankungen an 
Gelenken und Rücken (Arthrose, Rheuma etc.) 

Jagdhunde haben sehr oft schon relativ früh Erkrankungen am Bewegungsapparat, was in 
den meisten Fällen auf den häufigen Aufenthalt in Gewässern zurückzuführen ist (Apportieren 
von Wassergeflügel und Co).

Für den Hund würde ich eher schauen, ob Ihr eine Art größere Badewanne aufstellen könnt und da 
dann eine schwache, regelbare Gegenstromanlage rein. 

Oder Ihr schafft Euch ein kleines Unterwasserlaufband an. 

Das Loch im Garten kann man natürlich auch ohne Hundebadenutzung zu einem wunderschönen 
Teichbiotop machen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## tosa (13. Apr. 2016)

Niklas123456 schrieb:


> Hallo Jule
> Schau mal bei mir rüber ich baue auch gerade einen Hundteich für meinen Labrador.
> PVC Folie würde ich nicht nehmen jene geht zu schnell bei Hunden kaputt habe da schon Erfahrung. Nimm lieber PE HD 2 mm Folie dann hast du für immer Ruhe. Ohne Filteranlage wird es nicht klappen, Hund Haare Bakterien usw
> Gruß Niklas



Und wie wird die PE hd Folie verlegt, bzw. verschweißt? Die ist klasse, das steht außer frage, sehr stabil und was für die Ewigkeit, nur wer schweißt die?


----------



## dat.jule (13. Apr. 2016)

Hallo nochmal - Danke für die Antworten - kurz zur Erklärung, der Hund (Lisbeth) ist 7 Jahre jung und hat die Lähmung aufgrund einer Sehnenverletzung der Hinterpfote. Sie kann alle Pfoten bewegen, eben nur nicht auf der einen stehen (durchtrittig); dadurch Fehlbelastung, Rücken schepp, Nerven werden teils geklemmt. Habe die Aktion mit TA und Physio abgeklärt. Lisbeth soll ja auch nicht stundenlang schwimmen, sondern anfangs 2 x 5 Minuten am Tag. Es geht ja in erster Linie um Muskelaufbau, damit der ganze schlabberige, hintere Teil des Hundes wieder zu Muskeln kommt. Parallel hat sie einen Hunderolli und ein Tragedingsbumms (die schnelle Hose), damit wird sie unterstützt. Eine Badewanne in Form eines Familypools hatten wir letztes Jahr.  Der war zu niedrig und richtig paddeln konnte sie da auch nicht, daher der Gedanke mit dem Hundeteich. Ein Unterwasserlaufband können wir uns beim besten Willen nicht leisten. Da Lisbeth ziemlich klein ist (Größe Jack Russel) habe ich mir das mit der Verschmutzung jetzt eigentlich nicht so schlimm vorgestellt .... (Haare und so) !?  Andernfalls müssen wir doch nochmal über Strom im Garten nachdenken. 

In der Tat frage ich mich, wie das mit der PE Folie funktioniert. Habe auch gelesen, dass man die nicht so einfach schweissen kann und PVC kann man doch verkleben,oder ? Ginge denn das mit dem Kies drauf ?

Anbei ein Bild von Lisbeth


----------



## Tanny (13. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Jule,
 ein wirklich süßer kleiner Hund 

Ist die Beschwerde denn "endlich"?
Also brauchst Du den Teich nur als Badebecken für den Sommer?

Dann ist das sicher nicht so problematisch.

Andernfalls wäre ich skeptisch.

Bzgl. Laufband: eigentlich müsste es, wenn man basteltechnisch etwas geschickt ist,
nicht schwer sein, ein handbetriebenes Laufband bei einem so kleinen Hund selbst zu bauen.

...da musst Du dann nur so lange drehen, wie das Training dauert (oder Gefälle rein) .....
....trainiert dann auch glein die eigenen Muskeln 

Zum Teichbau kann ich DIr wenig sagen, da ich nur Erfahrung mit meinen kleinen Tümpeln habe 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## tosa (13. Apr. 2016)

Hallo lisbeth,

Hmmmm, PVC ist sehr weich, es gibt zwar dickere, aber das Risiko ist immer da. PE ist unverwüstlich.

Die Frage ist ja, willst du das selber alles bauen, oder auch fremde Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen?

PVC Folie wäre bei deinen Abmessungen ohne große Reserve 8x7m, die gängige Stärke wäre 1,5mm, dazu evtl gewebeverstärkt. Auch diese müsste wahrscheinlich vor Ort geschweißt werden. Das Gewicht ist auch nicht ohne.

Das sind halt die Fragen die sich dabei ergeben.....

Viele Grüße in meine alte Heimat...


----------



## dat.jule (13. Apr. 2016)

Hallo - Lisbeth soll nur im Sommer schwimmen - schwimmen ist effektiver als laufen fürs Training zum Muskelaufbau. Und laufen mit Hilfsmitteln kann ich ja auch im Dorf - brauche also kein Laufband ;-) 

Ja leider muß ich alles selbst machen - also mit Hilfe, klar - aber ich kann jetzt keine Firma bestellen, die das macht (hach ja, des wär schön). Kann ich denn auf PE dann auch rumlaufen, wenn ich neben Lisbeth stehe (also das is jetzt echt peinlich, aber sie kann nicht gut schwimmen und schwimmt mit Weste wenn Muddi (ich) danebensteht) ........... Bedeutet schweißen dasselbe wie kleben ? 

liebe Grüße, Jule


----------



## tosa (13. Apr. 2016)

Nicht ganz, das schweißen bedarf etwas Erfahrung und von einem schweissgerät. Beim kleben ist das Risiko sehr hoch das es nicht dicht ist und vor allem kostet der Kleber echt Unsummen.

Kennst du einen Dachdecker gut? Die könnten das auch, meistens haben die die Gerätschaften und können die Folie besorgen.

PE ist komplett belastbar das wäre nicht das Problem, nur die Schweisser dazu sind eher rar und es kostet auch etwas mehr als die PVC Folie. Manchmal kann man die PVC Folie auch schon fertig geschweißt bekommen, aber die wiegt halt nen paar kg. Mit 1,5mm und gewebeverstärkt sollte auch das klappen sofern du Kies oder Sand einbringst.


----------



## mitch (13. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Jule,

hier sind ein paar Beispiele um einen Teich krallenfest zu bekommen:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/221850/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/hier-kommt-nu-auch-mein-teichbau.6432/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/mörtelschutzschicht-auf-der-folie.40042/​


----------



## Lion (13. Apr. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Und wie wird die PE hd Folie verlegt, bzw. verschweißt? Die ist klasse, das steht außer frage, sehr stabil und was für die Ewigkeit, nur wer schweißt die?



hallo Jule,
Stichwort: LKW- oder Anhänger-Planen
vieleicht gibt es in deiner Gegend eine Firma welche Planen für LKW oder Anhänger herstellt, bei mir, falls
ich Schweissarbeiten machen muss, kommen die sehr gerne und machen dieses professionell
und für relativ kleines Geld. Evtl. kannst Du dort auch die Folie kaufen und auf Mass schweissen lassen.
VG. Léon


----------



## dat.jule (14. Mai 2017)

Hallo - ich dachte, so nach einem Jahr kann ich ja mal berichten. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt schon nicht mehr, welche Folie wir letztlich genommen haben - dick ist sie und das Paket war meeeega schwer. Kam auch am Stück, musste also nichts mehr verschweisst werden. Ganz ohne Technik ist er nun auch nicht - allerdings haben wir den Filter selbst gebastelt. Große Kiste, Steine und Granulat verschiedener Grösse rein, Pumpe, Schlauch, fertig. Funktioniert Ansonsten sind diverse Pflanzen drin - viel Tannenwedel. DIe ersten __ Frösche kamen dann auch ganz schnell (Kurt Georg, Herrmann und Finchen), 5 Teichmuscheln habe ich eingesetzt (die haben keine Namen ;-) ) und gestern habe ich einen Molch entdeckt. (Molchi). Das Wasser habe ich i regelmäßigen Abständen testen lassen - war immer super und der Mann im Muschelgeschäft erfreut   Lisbeth hat auch reichlich Schwimmtrainig gemacht und wir hatten auch viel Spaß beim abendlichen Abkühlen. Ich hänge mal ein paar Bilder an, die sind allerdings alle vom letzten Jahr - inzwischen sind noch Steine ohne Ende dazu gekommen. Aktuell warte ich darauf, dass die Pflanzen endlich mal in die Gänge kommen..... bin ungeduldig


----------



## pogibonsi (15. Mai 2017)

Und hat es eurem Hund bis jetzt geholfen?


----------



## dat.jule (15. Mai 2017)

Hallo Uwe - naja sagen wir mal so - der Sommer war gut und es ging ihr auch besser. Leider hat sie aber mittlerweile eine komplette Muskelatrophie, die Tierklinik hat dafür auch keine Erklärung mehr :-(  alles wurde untersucht, gemacht, getan ...... mittlerweile kann Lisbeth gar nicht mehr alleine laufen und es wird auch nicht mehr besser werden. So versuchen wir nun, noch alles zu tun, damit sie ein einigermaßen schönes Leben hat und dann .......... naja - den Gedanken verdränge ich derzeit noch. Trotzdem bin ich froh über den Teich. Unser Garten hat dadurch viel dazugewonnen. Alleine dort zu sitzen, ins Wasser zu glotzen und all die kleinen Lebenwesen zu begucken, die sich dort tummeln, beruhigt ungemein    liebe Grüße - Jule


----------



## pogibonsi (15. Mai 2017)

Das tut mir leid zu hören! Ich drücke euch die Daumen, dass es vielleicht doch noch besser wird...


----------



## dat.jule (15. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank. Ich bin trotzdem froh, dass wir alles versucht haben und noch versuchen, damit Lisi es schön hat. Und ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, einen Hundeteich zu buddeln  Der Cocker Spaniel einer Freundin ist auch immer ganz angetan, dass er plantschen kann, während wir Kaffee trinken


----------



## pogibonsi (15. Mai 2017)

Wenn man alles versucht dann kann man sich nie Vorwürfe machen, dass hilft zumindest für's Gewissen...


----------

